# Dvc-bonnet creek good alternative



## elaine (May 31, 2021)

So, we are dvc lovers/snobs! We had old rci tpus to use up and needed a big space. So we booked BC but also  booked a few nights in a dvc studio to use the pools and magic express  (using old expiring dvc points).
Bottom line-great resort, loved it!
Pros: We booked a 2 BR at BC for annual fees of $600+ Rci trade fee. And no extra fees. We asked to not be called for marketing-no calls all week.
Loved the various pools scattered around the lake.
Major con: Very crowded on a holiday weekend, and zero pool chairs at 11 am anywhere. But I’ve been at dvc with the same. Pools were people soup. More so than I’ve ever seen anywhere. Likely due to high density towers.
Also-I observed zero rowdy people anywhere-just lots of families enjoying themselves. And we loooved the great  location. So much better than any hgvc or Marriott. Multiple trips to other dvc resorts, wdw, Disney springs were all super quick.
Dvc or hgvc points still work better for us, as we can Canx and rebook without penalty. But for the price, BC was awesome!


----------



## bnoble (May 31, 2021)

elaine said:


> And we loooved the great location.


DW and I often say "If we were staying here, we'd be home by now" when we are driving back to OKW or SSR from various WDW locations...


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jun 1, 2021)

We loved WBC too and will definitely look to book there when out of DVC points. But if we don’t have enough TPUs, Silver Lake works fine too.


----------



## Firepath (Jun 2, 2021)

elaine said:


> So, we are dvc lovers/snobs! We had old rci tpus to use up and needed a big space. So we booked BC but also  booked a few nights in a dvc studio to use the pools and magic express  (using old expiring dvc points).
> Bottom line-great resort, loved it!
> Pros: We booked a 2 BR at BC for annual fees of $600+ Rci trade fee. And no extra fees. We asked to not be called for marketing-no calls all week.
> Loved the various pools scattered around the lake.
> ...


I agree with everything. The only negative is that you need a car and will have to pay for Disney parking if you're not an AP holder.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 2, 2021)

We also love Bonnet Creek.  I see a bunch of January weeks on RCI currently and am tempted to book, but the Marriott resorts are still my favorites after Disney, and Disney in January is usually a piece of cake for RCI exchanges via Wyndham's portal.  

It's just two of us, and of course our son and DIL get their own units with our granddaughter.  The buses take forever sometimes but with social distancing, I didn't have to stand the last few times.  That has been nice, but the buses don't come often enough.   

So many options, so little vacation time!  I am thinking three weeks in Orlando for January.  Rick might balk at that.


----------



## Lisa P (Jun 2, 2021)

So great that you had a fun stay at CW Bonnet Creek, elaine!  There's a lot to love at DVC resorts _and_ at CWBC, pros & cons for each. Glad you were able to enjoy them both for their differences.  We do too.


----------



## Arthur2990 (Dec 6, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We also love Bonnet Creek.  I see a bunch of January weeks on RCI currently and am tempted to book, but the Marriott resorts are still my favorites after Disney, and Disney in January is usually a piece of cake for RCI exchanges via Wyndham's portal.
> 
> It's just two of us, and of course our son and DIL get their own units with our granddaughter.  The buses take forever sometimes but with social distancing, I didn't have to stand the last few times.  That has been nice, but the buses don't come often enough.
> 
> So many options, so little vacation time!  I am thinking three weeks in Orlando for January.  Rick might balk at that.


I am currently CWBC as an alternate option vs purchasing another DVC contract.  My main concern is the buses.  
1. Do they run constantly like they do WDW resorts?
2. What if any is the daily/per ride fee for the buses from CWLBC to the parks?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 6, 2021)

Arthur2990 said:


> I am currently CWBC as an alternate option vs purchasing another DVC contract.  My main concern is the buses.
> 1. Do they run constantly like they do WDW resorts?
> 2. What if any is the daily/per ride fee for the buses from CWLBC to the parks?


The buses do not run constantly, and there is a fee, but I do not remember what it is.


----------



## Limace (Dec 6, 2021)

We rented a car when we were last there but Lyft works well too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bnoble (Dec 6, 2021)

Arthur2990 said:


> I am currently CWBC as an alternate option vs purchasing another DVC contract.  My main concern is the buses.
> 1. Do they run constantly like they do WDW resorts?
> 2. What if any is the daily/per ride fee for the buses from CWLBC to the parks?


1: Not at all. They are scheduled---I think once every hour-ish, and not during the middle of the day. 

2: This quotes $7 pp/round trip. I thought it was higher than that, but YMMV








						Orlando Hotel - Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek
					

Enjoy condo-style family suites next to Walt Disney World® Resort, with pools, mini golf, water slides and restaurants and bars at our Orlando hotel resort.




					www.wyndhambonnetcreek.com
				




Personally, I would not stay here without a car, but then I again I rarely stay at a DVC resort without a car either. At the very least, I would plan to use taxi/uber/lyft.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 6, 2021)

Arthur2990 said:


> I am currently CWBC as an alternate option vs purchasing another DVC contract.  My main concern is the buses.
> 1. Do they run constantly like they do WDW resorts?
> 2. What if any is the daily/per ride fee for the buses from CWLBC to the parks?


Go down to the activities desk or front desk and ask for a copy of the shuttle schedule. It also provides the costs. They generally have a morning schedule to the parks then an afternoon schedule to return to the resort. Big gap in between the two.


----------



## Goofy6294 (Dec 7, 2021)

We've stayed at WBC several times, but have always driven.  Just out of curiosity, do the shuttles drop off at the regular bus stops at the parks, and does MK drop off at the park or the TTC?


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 7, 2021)

Goofy6294 said:


> We've stayed at WBC several times, but have always driven.  Just out of curiosity, do the shuttles drop off at the regular bus stops at the parks, and does MK drop off at the park or the TTC?


MK and Epcot shuttles look to go to the TTC. Here is a copy of the schedule with information from when we were there back in April.


----------



## paxsarah (Dec 7, 2021)

When we stay with DVC, we use Disney transportation almost exclusively when traveling to/from the parks. We typically drive to/from other resorts or DS. 

I would never choose to rely on the shuttles at WBC. They would be my last choice, after driving or Uber/Lyft.


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 7, 2021)

paxsarah said:


> When we stay with DVC, we use Disney transportation almost exclusively when traveling to/from the parks. We typically drive to/from other resorts or DS.
> 
> I would never choose to rely on the shuttles at WBC. They would be my last choice, after driving or Uber/Lyft.



I agree with this wholeheartedly.  For starters, the WBC shuttle doesn't run frequently enough.  You are captive to your destination until late afternoon.  We went in 2016 (staying at BC) and rented a car because we liked to get our 7 year old back for an afternoon nap and then return to the park energized.  This trip, getting back for a nap is still a thing that appeals to me and will probably appeal to my now-13 yo once we've dragged her up and out in the dark of the morning to make the early park admission.

Additionally, the cost of the shuttle for the three of us varies between the cost of an Uber round trip and the cost of an Uber one way, depending on which park.


----------



## Dean (Dec 7, 2021)

We drive to most areas and parks even when staying at DVC so staying close and driving isn't a big deal for us.  The exceptions are only for MK due to the way the buses work vs TTC & for EPCOT/HS if staying at Riviera.  With the elimination of ME I can't see staying without a car.


----------

